# Dynaudio, Tru, etc.



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

Clearing out the stash to pay bills. Got some Tru steels, Some Dynaudio esotec, and some random stuff. Most audio stuff was purchased new/authorized from Don. Car parts as well.

avantgardeautogroup | eBay

Most prices are OBO, but I'm not gonna pay any bills giving stuff away so feel free to make fair offers.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

edit... woofers etc gave me wrong info. whats the difference between the mw180 and mw182?


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

afaik the 182 is just an update of the 180. shouldn't be much difference but the old spec sheets aren't hosted on dynaudio's site any more.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

i only see one for sale on ebay. do you have both (the title says 2 of 2)..


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

If only you had a Dyn 162 in good condition I'll be all over it.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> i only see one for sale on ebay. do you have both (the title says 2 of 2)..


there's only one left.



yogegoy said:


> If only you had a Dyn 162 in good condition I'll be all over it.


I had nib 172s but they sold as well.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

bump. make offers.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I really wish I had dough for coilovers!!


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> I really wish I had dough for coilovers!!


long time no see. hope all is well.

bin prices lowered. considering offers.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

All's well here man! Hope the same for ya! GLWS!


----------

